# South Florida - Olive @TW 9/16 - HERF?



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone going?

TW Oliva Event 9/16

TW Website with info...


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

see you at 2pm straight from work


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

luckybandit said:


> see you at 2pm straight from work


Dunno if I'll be there at 2PM, but I will surely be there barring any emergency...how about the rest of you guys???


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ehhh I would love to go, it would be my first cigar event, but that a nice 4+ hours of a drive, I have been to the store though would there for a hockey tournament, great place, I might need some strong encouraging if I'm to go.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Getting out of Gainesville should be enough. I'll be there late in the evening, saturdays are usually booked for me.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Getting out of Gainesville should be enough. I'll be there late in the evening, saturdays are usually booked for me.


No kidding.
On this particular one, we will be diving in the a.m.
Too bad I planned this trip to the keys for this weekend.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> No kidding.
> On this particular one, we will be diving in the a.m.
> Too bad I planned this trip to the keys for this weekend.


We could carpool up. I promise the wife won't beat you too severely:r.
Looking forward to diving with you guys. Even if we can't make the Oliva event we can have our own.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> We could carpool up. I promise the wife won't beat you too severely:r.
> Looking forward to diving with you guys. Even if we can't make the Oliva event we can have our own.


Hey, go ahead.
Head on up to the Oliva event.
Go ahead, why don't you?
I will just have to figure out what to do with those extra Sublimes I will be carrying with me.


----------

